# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Rise of the Runelords DICE

## u-b

Initiative:
Goblins: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*24*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*23*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*14*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*13*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Civilians: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Climbing: (1d20-1)[*0*] vs DC 21

Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*8*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] vs Justin
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] vs Justin
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] vs a bystander

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Climbing (1d20-1)[*13*] vs DC 5

----------


## u-b

Lizuga passive perception: (1d20+7)[*24*]

Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] vs Justin
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*12*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] vs Justin

----------


## u-b

Hide: (1d20+15)[*34*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d8+3)[*11*]
Goblin: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
Guard: (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]
Goblin: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

Goblin: (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] vs Lizuga
Goblin: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d4+1)[*5*] vs Lizuga

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Left or right?: (1d2)[*1*]
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Channel Energy: (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Whip trip: (1d20-2)[*4*] vs CMD
Goblin attack: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (1d20+4)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]
Goblin: (1d20+1)[*18*] for (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Know (nature): (1d20+7)[*22*]
Know (nature): (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Always roll correct die: (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin charge: (1d20+4)[*12*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Lebwen

Goblin rider: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d8+1)[*4*] vs Justin
Goblin dog: (1d20+2)[*18*] for (1d6+3)[*4*] vs Justin
Goblin dog: (1d20+2)[*4*] for (1d4)[*1*] vs Justin

----------


## u-b

Justin Fort: (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Cure light wounds: (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin rider: (1d20+4)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*8*] vs Justin
Goblin dog: (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] vs Justin
Goblin: (1d20+2)[*4*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Lebwen

----------


## u-b

Ride: (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin ride: (1d20+9)[*14*] (soft fall)

----------


## u-b

Noble: (1d20+5)[*19*] for (1d3+2)[*4*] + (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin rider: (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] vs Silna

----------


## u-b

Noble: (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d3+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Guard: (1d20-3)[*8*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-4)[*9*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-5)[*14*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-5)[*1*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-6)[*14*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-7)[*11*] vs DC10
Guard: (1d20-8)[*6*] vs DC10

----------


## u-b

Boar: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Aldern: (1d20+9)[*18*] for (3d6+3)[*12*] vs boar

----------


## u-b

Channel: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative:
Skeletons: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*3*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*9*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Wolf skeleton: (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*2*] trip (1d20+2)[*11*] vs CMD

----------


## u-b

Wolf skeleton: (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*2*] trip (1d20+2)[*7*] vs CMD

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Abstalar Zantus spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Ilsoari Gandethus spellcraft: (1d20+10)[*28*]
Ilsoari Gandethus identify: (1d20+20)[*32*]

----------


## u-b

Silna perception: (1d20+7)[*27*]
Silna survival: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Justin diplomacy: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga kick: (1d3+4)[*5*]
Lizuga kick: (1d3+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga kick: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Lizuga kick: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Lizuga kick: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Lizuga kick: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Lizuga kick: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Goblin listen: (1d20-1)[*8*]
Goblin listen: (1d20-1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative:
Goblins: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*23*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*12*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*4*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4)[*1*]

Goblin shortbow with cover: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow with cover: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin shortbow with cover: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin shortbow with cover: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow confirm: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Piercing Strike: (1d20+6)[*7*] for (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin vs Justin: (1d20+1)[*21*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin vs Lebwen: (1d20+1)[*18*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin vs Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*4*] for (1d4)[*4*]

Goblin shortbow with cover: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d4)[*2*] vs Silna or Adalbert ((1d2)[*2*])
Goblin shortbow with cover and range increment: (1d20+1)[*4*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Silna or Adalbert ((1d2)[*1*])
Goblin shortbow with cover and range increment: (1d20+1)[*9*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Silna

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+1)[*5*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin vs Justin: (1d20+1)[*12*] for (1d4)[*4*] and collapse
Goblin vs Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*19*] for (1d4)[*2*]

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Justin
Goblin shortbow with range increment: (1d20+1)[*15*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Silna
Goblin shortbow with range increment: (1d20+1)[*11*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Silna

----------


## u-b

Tsuto perception: (1d20+11)[*20*]
Tsuto stealth: (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Silna perception: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*13*]
???: (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert preception: (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Fist: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d8+1)[*4*]
Adalbert fort save vs stun DC 14: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Kick: (1d20+4)[*9*] for (1d8+1)[*6*] and (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Fist confirm: (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

AoO vs Silna: (1d20+5)[*13*] for [roll][roll][/roll][/roll]
Will DC13: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Fist: (1d20+4)[*20*] for (1d8+1)[*6*]
Silna fort save vs stun DC 14: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Kick: (1d20+4)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*4*] and (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Bluff: (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Justin perception: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Bluff again: (1d20+9)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Sense motive:
Adalbert: (1d20-1)[*2*]
Justin: (1d20+0)[*12*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*10*]
Lizuga: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Silna: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Cure: (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Bluff again: (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Sense motive:
Adalbert: (1d20-1)[*11*]
Justin: (1d20+0)[*20*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*10*]
Lizuga: (1d20+7)[*16*]
Silna: (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Disable device: (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Ranged (shortbow): (1d20+5)[*10*] for (1d6+1)[*5*] plus (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

AoO vs disarm: (1d20+5)[*17*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Fist: (1d20+4)[*15*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Kick: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Kick confirm: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Ameiko know (local): (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Time: (1d3)[*1*] * 10 minutes
Adalbert disguise: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Silna aid another: (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Cure light wounds: (1d8+3)[*7*] and (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know arcana: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Abstalar spellcraft: (1d20+6)[14]

----------


## u-b

Abstalar spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Sinspawn spot: (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen know dungeoneering: (1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Sinspawn spot: (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Erylium spot: (1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen bluff: (1d20-5)[*5*]
Erylium sense motive: (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative:
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*16*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*18*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Creatures: (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Erylium stealth: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Silna crossbow: (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]

Bite: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]

Bite: (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]

Lebwen will DC 12: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Lebwen will DC 12: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Lizuga will DC 12: (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga will DC 12: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Silna greataxe: (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d12+6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Claw: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
Bite: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]

Claw: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Bite: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Silna greataxe: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d12+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Ant bite [roll]1d20+3[/rol] for (1d6+2)[*8*] grab (1d20+7)[*13*]
Ant sting [roll]1d20+3[/rol] for (1d4+2)[*4*] poison (1d2)[*2*] (fort DC 14)

----------


## u-b

Ant bite (1d20+3)[*19*]
Ant sting (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

At Silna
Bite: (1d20+3)[*5*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

At Justin
Bite: (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*12*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Justing fort: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Silna axe: (1d20+4)[*12*] for (1d12+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

At Silna
Bite: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*5*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]

At Justin
Bite: (1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Ant: (1d20+3)[*19*] for (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Justin will DC 12: (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Claw vs Lebwen: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

Silna axe: (1d20+4)[*20*] for (1d12+4)[*10*]

Ant vs Justin: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]

At Lebwen or Silna:
Bite: (1d20+3)[*4*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
Claw: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Vargouille stealth: (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga perception: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Justin perception: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Silna perception: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*23*]
Adalbet know (planes): nope
Adalbert initiative: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Flying head initiative: (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Erylium initiative: (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Fort DC 12 or be paralyzed (2d4)[*4*]
Adalbert: (1d20+2)[*18*]
Lizuga: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Justin: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Silna: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Lebwen: (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Vargouille bite: (1d20+5)[*23*] for (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert fort: (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Vargouille bite AoO: (1d20+5)[*17*] for (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Silna greataxe: (1d20+4)[*18*] for (1d12+4)[*8*] miss (1d100)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert will: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert cold damage: (2d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*6*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*10*] and (1d20+1)[*16*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*18*] and (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Koruvus stealth: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

??? initiative: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Koruvus initiative: (1d20+2)[*9*]
Lizuga initiative: (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Longsword (1d20+4)[*14*] (1d8+4)[*8*]
Dagger (1d20+3)[*23*] (1d4+1)[*2*]
Handaxe (1d20+3)[*19*] (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Dagger confirm (1d20+3)[*21*] (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Koruvus will: (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen reflex: (1d20-1)[*15*]
Justin will: (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Silna greataxe AoO: (1d20+6)[*13*] for (1d12+6)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Falling damage: (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Koruvus longsword AoO (1d20+4)[*13*] (1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Silna will: (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Justin climb: (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Zombie slam AoO (1d20+4)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Koruvus longsword (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Koruvus longsword (1d20+4)[*11*] for (1d8+4)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Silna greataxe: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d12+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Justin shortsword: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (2d6+4)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown dagger: (1d20+11)[*28*] for (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert:
Perception: (1d20+3)[*14*]
Know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*16*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen acrobatics (high jump) DC 16 (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Justin acrobatics (high jump) (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Justin shortsword: (1d20+8)[*17*] for (2d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen acid splash (1d20+1)[*13*] vs touch for (1d3)[*3*] acid
Silna crossbow (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d8)[*1*]
Justin acrobatics (high jump) (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown dagger: (1d20+11)[*23*] for (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga sunbeam: (1d20+7)[*23*] touch miss (1d100)[*98*] for (1d6+5)[*9*] force

----------


## u-b

Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*28*]
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Init:
Flyer (1d20+4)[*15*]
Lebwen (1d20)[*12*]
Lizuga (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga sunbeam: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (1d6+5)[*9*] force

----------


## u-b

Lebwen acrobatics (1d20-1)[*9*]
Fall: (1d6)[*5*] nonlethal and (1d6)[*3*] lethal
Zombie: (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Flyer reflex: (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Goo time: (2d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga's attack: (1d20+4)[*14*] for (1d8+4)[*11*] and (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Justin shortsword: (1d20+2)[*7*] for (2d6+4)[*9*] (incl. being prone)

----------


## u-b

Adalbert knowledge (arcana): (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Zombie slam: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Flyer concentration: (1d20+7)[*8*]
Lizuga AoO: (1d20+4)[*15*] for (1d8+4)[*8*] and (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Zombie slam: (1d20+4)[*20*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Erilium stealth: (1d20+21)[*23*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Justin perception: (1d20+5)[*21*]
Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*20*]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+8)[*20*]
Silna perception: (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Knowledge (Arcana) vs room: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Knowledge (Arcana) vs wand: (1d20+7)[*17*]
Spellcraft vs room: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Knowledge (Arcana) vs scroll: (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Spellcraft vs scroll: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Spellcraft vs wand: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Linguistics vs book: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Appraise vs book: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Appraise vs dead raven: (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Religion vs book: (1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Chask Haladan profession (librarian): (1d20+13)[*24*]
Ilsoari Gandethus know (the planes): (1d20+17)[*27*] vs quasit
Ilsoari Gandethus know (the planes): (1d20+17)[*31*] vs vargouille
Brodert Quink know (dungeoneering): (1d20+17)[*25*] vs sinspawn
(the above includes bonuses for having access to books and knowledgeable people helping each other)

----------


## u-b

Brodert Quink know (history): (1d20+20)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Brodert Quink know (history): (1d20+20)[*27*] vs runelords (and particularly Alaznist)

----------


## u-b

Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*17*] and (1d20+6)[*12*]
Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*24*] and (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+6)[*23*] vs tiny dagger
Adalbert appraise: (1d20+6)[*22*] vs tiny dagger

----------


## u-b

Adalbert appraise: (1d20+6)[*15*] vs earrings

----------


## u-b

Goblin tribe: (1d5)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin hunting party (yes/no): (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu survival: (1d20+10)[*16*]
Shalelu stealth: (1d20+13)[*31*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+12)[*23*]

Goblins stealth: (1d20+10)[*25*]
Goblins perception: (1d20-1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Iris perception: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Justin perception: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+8)[*27*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*13*]
Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins initiative: (1d20+6)[*9*]
Iris initiative: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Justin initiative: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Lizuga initiative: (1d20+1)[*13*]
Adalbert initiative: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Lebwen initiative: (1d20+0)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu initiative: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin short bow: (1d20+3)[*6*] miss (1d100)[*39*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin short bow: (1d20+3)[*15*] miss (1d100)[*97*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin short bow: (1d20+3)[*7*] miss (1d100)[*8*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin short bow: (1d20+3)[*4*] miss (1d100)[*83*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin short bow: (1d20+3)[*22*] miss (1d100)[*92*] for (1d4)[*4*] with cover

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+13)[*31*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin stealth: (1d20+5)[*20*] plus the distance +7

----------


## u-b

Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*20*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*20*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*11*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin configm: (1d20+1)[*15*] for (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin AoO: (1d20+1)[*9*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin vs daze: (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt listen: (1d20+3)[*23*]
Gogmurt stealth: (1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Iris perception: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Justin perception: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*13*]
Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*12*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+16)[*33*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt initiative: (1d20+3)[*19*]
Lizuga initiative: (1d20+1)[*15*]
Shalelu initiative: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu vs Gogmurt (initiative): (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+9)[*28*] for (1d8+1)[*3*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+9)[*18*] for (1d8+1)[*4*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+4)[*12*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog STR: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Goblin dog STR: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog confirm: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu stealth: (1d20+11)[*20*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+16)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Justin Fort: (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt listen: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Iris reflex: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Justin reflex: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Lebwen reflex: (1d20+0)[*2*]
Lizuga reflex: (1d20+1)[*13*]
Shalelu reflex: (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu perception: (1d20+16)[*33*]
Shalelu stealth: (1d20+14)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin perception: (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin sense motive: (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin perception: (1d20-1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt stealth: (1d20+16)[*21*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*14*]
Iris perception: (1d20+7)[*23*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+16)[*33*]

----------


## u-b

Justin reflex: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin sense motive: (1d20-1)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu sleep arrow: (1d20+11)[*13*] for (1d8+3)[*6*] will DC 11
Shalelu arrow: (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]
Shalelu arrow: (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu confirm: (1d20+11)[*27*] for (2d8+6)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt will: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Miss: (1d100)[*90*] (1d100)[*64*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt flame blade: (1d20+2)[*5*] touch
Justin AoO: (1d20+7)[*26*] miss (1d100)[*89*]

----------


## u-b

Justin confirm: (1d20+7)[*9*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]
(1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga reflex: (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Labwen reflex: (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu arrow: (1d20+11)[*13*] for (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt: (1d8+1)[*5*] and (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin STR: (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Lebwen listen: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+14)[*16*] miss (1d100)[*67*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+10)[*15*] for (1d8+3)[*10*]

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*5*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*19*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*6*] for (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dogslicer: (1d20+1)[*16*] for (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen perception: (1d20+1)[*7*]
Iris perception: (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt sense motive: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt will: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Initiatives:
Adalbert: has acted
Gogmurt: (1d20+3)[*16*]
Tangletooth: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Goblins: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*15*]
Lebwen: (1d20)[*13*]
Iris: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Shalelu: (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt or Shalelu: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu stealth: (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dogs: (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Tangletooth bite: (1d20+6)[*13*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] trip (1d20+6)[*15*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d3+3)[*4*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*14*] for (1d3+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*19*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*6*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*7*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*4*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*23*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt flame blade: (1d20+3)[*13*] touch for (1d8+2)[*4*] fire and (1d6)[*4*] fire

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog bite: (1d20+2)[*6*] for (1d6+3)[*9*]
Goblin dog bite: (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d6+3)[*8*]
Goblin dog bite: (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Tangletooth bite: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d6+3)[*4*] trip (1d20+6)[*21*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d3+3)[*4*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*7*] for (1d3+3)[*4*]

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*21*] for (1d4)[*2*] vs Iris
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*19*] for (1d4)[*4*] vs Iris
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d4)[*2*] vs Justin
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4)[*2*] vs Justin

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+1)[*14*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*25*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] plus sleep DC 11
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d8+1)[*4*] plus sleep DC 11
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d8+1)[*9*] plus sleep DC 11

----------


## u-b

Shalelu confirm: (1d20+11)[*14*]for (1d8+1)[*9*]

Goblin dog wil: (1d20+1)[*10*]
Goblin dog wil: (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

It's x3 really: (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Gogmurt flame blade: (1d20+3)[*14*] touch for (1d8+2)[*4*] fire

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog bite: (1d20+2)[*5*] for (1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Tangletooth bite: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d6+3)[*4*] trip (1d20+6)[*26*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d3+3)[*6*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*19*] for (1d3+3)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*5*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*8*] for (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog bite: (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] vs Lebwen/Justin (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen fort DC12: (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Tangletooth bite: (1d20+6)[*26*] for (1d6+3)[*7*] trip (1d20+6)[*12*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*19*] for (1d3+3)[*5*]
Tangletooth claw: (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d3+3)[*6*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*6*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+1)[*16*] for (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Tangletooth confirm: (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d6+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*17*] for (1d8+3)[*8*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*12*] for (1d8+3)[*4*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+5)[*19*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin CMW: (2d8+3)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know arcana: 1d20+7 = 17
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Adalbert know arcana: 1d20+7 = 17
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative:
Goblins: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*19*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*4*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Silna: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Shalelu: (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d4)[*1*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d4)[*4*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d4)[*2*]
Goblin shortbow: (1d20-1)[*12*] for (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Readied horsechopper: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]
Readied horsechopper: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d8+1)[*4*]
Goblin will: (1d20-1)[*0*]
Goblin will: (1d20-1)[*7*]
Goblin will: (1d20-1)[*15*]
Goblin will: (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

AoO horsechopper: (1d20+4)[*11*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+13)[*21*]for (1d8+5)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins stealth: (1d20+10)[*18*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+14)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins initiative: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Shalelu initiative: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*15*] for (1d8+3)[*10*] miss (1d100)[*100*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d8+3)[*6*] miss (1d100)[*57*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+6)[*20*] for (1d8+3)[*4*] miss (1d100)[*87*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative:
Goblin dogs: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Iris: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*5*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dog charge: (1d20+4)[*19*] for (1d6+3)[*7*]
Goblin dog charge: (1d20+4)[*19*] for (1d6+3)[*7*]
Goblin dog charge: (1d20+4)[*15*] for (1d6+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Justin fort: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Justin fort: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen handle animal: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Lizuga handle animal: (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Handle Animal: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert handle animal: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus stealth: (1d20+13)[*17*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*17*]

Bruthasmus stealth: (1d20+13)[*14*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus stealth: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus init: (1d20+3)[*14*]
Justin init: (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu perception: (1d20+12)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen's sword fort: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga perception: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Iris perception: (1d20+8)[*10*]
Lebwen perception: (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin commandos stealth: (1d20+13)[*32*]
Goblin warchanter stealth: (1d20+15)[*26*]
Gecko stealth: (1d20+2)[*3*]

Lizuga perception: (1d20+9)[*18*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d8+2)[*3*]
Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*17*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]
Goblin ride: (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Justin reflex: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Lizuga reflex: (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*16*] for (1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Justin AoO: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (2d6+8)[*18*]
Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*21*] for (1d8+2)[*5*]
Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d8+2)[*4*]
Ripnugget dogslicer: (1d20+10)[*30*] for (1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Justin confirm: (1d20+10)[*24*] for (1d6+8)[*10*]
Ripnugget dogslicer: (1d20+10)[*25*] for (1d4+5)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin horsechopper: (1d20+5)[*23*] for (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert concentration: (1d20+6)[*10*] vs DC 17

----------


## u-b

Justin acrobatics: (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Warchanter shortbow: (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+11)[*21*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] plus sleep will DC 11
Orik will: (1d20+2)[*18*]
Bruthasmus longbow: (1d20+7)[*14*] for (1d8+7)[*10*] plus (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Burning Hands: (4d4)[*10*]
Shalelu reflex: (1d20+8)[*11*]
Dog reflex: (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Mirror images: (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Wolfhound bite: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d6+3)[*8*] trip (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+9)[*20*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] sleep DC11
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+9)[*29*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] sleep DC11 real/figment (1d3)[*1*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+4)[*19*] for (1d8+1)[*9*] sleep DC11 real/figment (1d3)[*3*] (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Lyrie will: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Lyrie will: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu confirm: (1d20+9)[*16*] for (2d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Magic missile: (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus longbow: (1d20+11)[*21*] for (1d8+7)[*12*] plus (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Oric bastard sword: (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d10+9)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d8+1)[*8*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (1d8+1)[*8*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+2)[*11*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Wolfhound con: (1d20+1)[*13*] vs DC 10

----------


## u-b

Justin reflex: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Lizuga reflex: (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus longbow: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d8+5)[*9*]
Oric bastard sword: (1d20+7)[*18*] for (1d8+9)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Correct die: (1d10+9)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Oric will: (1d20+2)[*15*] vs DC 12
Bruthasmus will: (1d20+2)[*11*] vs DC 13

----------


## u-b

Justin acrobatics: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*27*] for (1d8+1)[*4*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*2*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+2)[*17*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu confirm: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d8+2)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus longbow: (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d8+9)[*13*] plus (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Oric con: (1d20-5)[*3*] vs DC 10
Justin will: (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga targets caster/figment: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+9)[*19*] for (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

real/figment [rol]1d2[/roll]

----------


## u-b

real/figment (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Oric con: (1d20-6)[*9*] vs DC 10

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus heavy flail (1d20+7)[*27*] (1d10+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Bruthasmus heavy flail confirm (1d20+7)[*12*] (1d10+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert's miss: (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d8+1)[*8*] miss (1d100)[*36*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] miss (1d100)[*28*]
Shalelu longbow: (1d20+2)[*9*] for (1d8+1)[*4*] miss (1d100)[*72*]

----------


## u-b

Oric con: (1d20-7)[*-5*] vs DC 10
Bruthasmus con: (1d20-9)[*6*] vs DC 10
Bridge burns: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen heal: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*15*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*17*] vs banded mail
Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*13*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*26*] vs potion
Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*16*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*16*] vs arrows
Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*19*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*13*] vs potion

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*11*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*27*] vs potion
Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*19*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*17*] vs dogslicer
Adalbert know (arcana) (1d20+7)[*23*] and spellcraft (1d20+7)[*14*] vs potion

----------


## u-b

Lebwen perception: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Key try: (1d4)[*3*]
Trap: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*6*] onset (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

rusty blade (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*5*](1d8+1)[*4*]
(1d8+1)[*8*](1d8+1)[*5*](1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin babies: (2d6+3)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Init:
Justin (1d20+4)[*14*]
Lizuga (1d20+1)[*16*]
Iris (1d20+6)[*26*]
Tentamort (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Tentamort will: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Tentamort stinger: (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d6+2)[*7*] plus fort DC 15 vs poison ((1d4)[*2*] CON plus nausea)
Tentamort stinger: (1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d6+2)[*5*] plus fort DC 15 vs poison ((1d4)[*1*] CON plus nausea)
Tentamort grabber: (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*3*] plus grab (1d20+10)[*18*] vs CMD

----------


## u-b

Iris fort: (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Tentamort grabber confirm: (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Init
Yeth hounds: (1d20+6)[*26*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Iris: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*9*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Dog: (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Will vs fear
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*19*] (1d20+4)[*14*]
Iris: (1d20+5)[*13*] (1d20+5)[*10*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*17*] (1d20+4)[*18*]
Lebwen: (1d20+4)[*17*] (1d20+4)[*20*]
Lizuga: (1d20+7)[*12*] (1d20+7)[*10*]
Dog: (1d20+2)[*10*] (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Iris: (2d4)[*4*] rounds
Lizuga: (2d4)[*5*] rounds
Dog: (2d4)[*5*] rounds

----------


## u-b

Goblin init: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Wolfhound acrobatics: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Iris acrobatics: (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Iris nonlethal: (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+7)[*23*] for (2d6+4)[*12*] trip (1d20+7)[*14*]
Bite: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (2d6+4)[*11*] trip (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Justin will: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Justin will: (1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

North/south: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+7)[*15*] for (2d6+4)[*13*] trip (1d20+7)[*20*]
Bite: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d6+4)[*13*] trip (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*17*]
Bite: (1d20+7)[*19*] for (2d6+4)[*13*] trip (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+7)[*11*] for (2d6+4)[*8*] trip (1d20+7)[*24*]
Bite: (1d20+7)[*12*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Justin sword: (1d20+6)[*26*] for (2d6+6)[*9*]
Justin axe: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Justin confirm: (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Weather: (1d8)[*4*] (more is better)

----------


## u-b

Know (religion): (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Orange-flaming kukri:
Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+7)[*23*]
Spellcraft (1d20+7)[*20*]

Blue-flaming kukri:
Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+7)[*14*]
Spellcraft (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Orc charge with greatclub: (1d20+7)[*20*] for (1d10+4)[*13*]
Orc charge with greatclub: (1d20+7)[*17*] for (1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Phillip will: (1d20+3)[*4*] and (1d20+3)[*7*]
Elissa will: (1d20+2)[*12*]
Alabaster will: (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Burning hands CL2: (2d4)[*5*]
Orc ref vs DC16: (1d20)[*11*]
Orc ref vs DC16: (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Zion will: (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Orc charge with greatclub: (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d10+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert Intimidate: (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins bluff: (1d20-2)[*5*]
Adalbert sense motive: (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Wolf stealth: (1d20+6)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Wolf or Elissa: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Wolf init: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Elissa init: (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Wolf stealth: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Wolf stealth: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Wolf stealth: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Alabaster perception: (1d20+7)[*23*]
Zion perception: (1d20-2)[*0*]

----------


## u-b

Alabaster crossbow: (1d20+2)[*4*] for (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Shalelu longbow: (1d20+13)[*29*] for (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen perception: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Justin perception: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Iris perception: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know arcana: (1d20+7)[*11*]
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen know arcana: (1d20+9)[*10*] vs the books
Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*10*] vs the books

Lebwen know arcana: (1d20+9)[*16*] vs the torch
Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*25*] vs the torch

----------


## u-b

Zion acrobatics: (1d10+1)[*9*]
Zion acrobatics: (1d10+1)[*8*]
Zion acrobatics: (1d10+1)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Direction right/wrong: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Perception after opening the door:
Adalbert: (1d20+3)[*15*]
Lebwen: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga reflex: (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Justin strength: (1d20+0)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Alabaster perception: (1d20+7)[*8*]
Elissa perception: (1d20+0)[*13*]
Gwynvieve perception: (1d20+4)[*22*]

Skeletons init: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Alabaster init: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Elissa init: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Gwynvieve init: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton vs Elissa: (1d20+2)[*10*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]
Skeleton vs Bast: (1d20+2)[*13*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*17*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Lizuga will: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga will: (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleron M4: will (1d20+2)[*16*] ref (1d20+2)[*6*]
Skeleron L5: will (1d20+2)[*8*] ref (1d20+2)[*18*]
Skeleron M5: will (1d20+2)[*20*] ref (1d20+2)[*18*]
Skeleron L6: will (1d20+2)[*5*]
Skeleron M6: will (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton vs Elissa: (1d20+2)[*9*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] and (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Skeleton vs Elissa: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] and (1d20+2)[*3*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Skeleton vs Gwyn: (1d20+2)[*10*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] and (1d20+2)[*17*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton AoO vs Zion: (1d20+2)[*6*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]
Skeleton AoO vs Zion: (1d20+2)[*9*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton vs Skeleton : (1d20+2)[*20*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] and (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton reflex: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Skeleton reflex: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*18*] for (2d6+4)[*9*] trip (1d20+7)[*11*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Lizuga will: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga will: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*13*]
Adalbert spellcraft: (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*17*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*11*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Woman sword: (1d20+12)[*15*] for (1d10+9)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert acrobatics: (1d20+6)[*7*] vs CMD+5

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*17*] for (2d6+4)[*8*] trip (1d20+7)[*26*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Adalbert will: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*19*] for (2d6+4)[*8*] trip (1d20+7)[*27*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*20*]
Woman sword: (1d20+12)[*32*] for (1d10+9)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Woman confirm: (1d20+12)[*22*] for (1d10+9)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Hound AoO: (1d20+7)[*10*] for (2d6+4)[*11*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Hound bite: (1d20+7)[*13*] for (2d6+4)[*16*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*12*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Woman sword: (1d20+12)[*18*] for (1d10+9)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Burning hands: (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Hound AoO: (1d20+7)[*9*] for (2d6+4)[*12*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round
Adalbert will: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

The hound bays:
Justin will: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Lizuga will: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*8*]
Justin will: (1d20+4)[*9*]
...or panicked for (2d4)[*5*] rounds

The woman burns for (1d6)[*5*] fire damage and channels negative energy for (2d6)[*6*] (save for half):
Justin will: (1d20+3)[*12*]
Lizuga will: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+3)[*4*]
Lebwen will: (1d20+3)[*17*]
Justin will: (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Glaive (north): (1d20+8)[*12*] for (1d10+4)[*9*]
Glaive (south): (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Bast know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*28*]
Bast know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*11*]
Gwyn know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*25*]
Gwyn know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Bast know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*19*]
Gwyn know (arcana): (1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen stabilize: (1d20+4)[*17*]

Channel negative energy for (2d6)[*8*] (save for half):
Lizuga will: (1d20+4)[*20*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+1)[*9*]
Lebwen will: (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen stabilize: (1d20+0)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Cure wounds: (1d8+4)[*8*]

Lebwen fall: (1d6)[*2*]
Lebwen stabilize: (1d20)[*3*] (1d20)[*16*] (1d20)[*5*] (1d20)[*15*] (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Nualia stealth: (1d20-2)[*5*]
Justin perception: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+9)[*18*]
Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*10*]
Iris perception: (1d20+8)[*13*]
Shalelu perception: (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow stealth: (1d20+14)[*21*]
Grindylow stealth: (1d20+14)[*15*]
Laurelata perception: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Grindilow initiative: (1d20+2)[*15*]
Laurelata initiative: (1d20+9)[*15*]
Hewitt initiative: (1d20+2)[*8*]
Marius initiative: (1d20+2)[*6*]
Jessica initiative: (1d20+2)[*22*]
Tazmara initiative: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt perception: (1d20-5)[*8*]
Tazmara perception: (1d20+0)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata shortbow: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d6)[*1*]
Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]
Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow spear AoO: (1d20+3)[*8*] for (1d6+1)[*6*]
Grindylow spear AoO: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Justin heals: (1d8+1)[*8*]

Initiative
Nualia: (1d20+1)[*6*]
Goblins: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Iris: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*8*]
Shalelu: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

(1d4)[*3*] arrows at Bast
(1d4)[*1*] arrows at Elissa

----------


## u-b

Arrow (1d20+10)[*25*] for (1d8-1)[*7*] nonlethal vs Bast
Arrow (1d20+10)[*14*] for (1d8-1)[*1*] nonlethal vs Bast
Arrow (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d8-1)[*6*] nonlethal vs Bast
Arrow (1d20+10)[*18*] for (1d8-1)[*3*] nonlethal vs Elissa

----------


## u-b

Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d6+1)[*3*] vs Jessica
Grindylow trip: (1d20+4)[*10*] vs Jessica
Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d6+1)[*5*] vs Marius
Grindylow trip is ineffective vs Marius

----------


## u-b

Arrows: (1d4)[*3*] and (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Arrow (1d20+10)[*11*] for (1d8-1)[*6*] nonlethal vs Elissa
Arrow (1d20+10)[*16*] for (1d8-1)[*2*] nonlethal vs Elissa
Arrow (1d20+10)[*19*] for (1d8-1)[*4*] nonlethal vs Elissa

Arrow (1d20+10)[*28*] for (1d8-1)[*1*] nonlethal vs Elissa
Arrow (1d20+10)[*30*] for (1d8-1)[*2*] nonlethal vs Elissa
Arrow (1d20+10)[*12*] for (1d8-1)[*6*] nonlethal vs Elissa

----------


## u-b

Arrow confirm (1d20+10)[*12*] for (1d8-1)[*5*] nonlethal vs Elissa

----------


## u-b

Arrow (1d20+10)[*24*] for (1d8-1)[*3*] nonlethal vs Bast

Arrow (1d20+10)[*21*] for (1d8-1)[*5*] nonlethal vs Bast

----------


## u-b

Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d6+1)[*4*] vs Jessica
Grindylow trip: (1d20+4)[*5*] vs Jessica
Grindylow spear: (1d20+3)[*20*] for (1d6+1)[*2*] vs Marius
Grindylow trip is ineffective vs Marius

----------


## u-b

Nualia sword: (1d20+12)[*18*] for (1d10+9)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Nualia will: (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Masterwork is attack (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Nualia sword: (1d20+12)[*18*] for (1d10+9)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata perception: (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*16*] for (2d6+4)[*14*] trip (1d20+7)[*25*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Something stealth: (1d20+13)[*26*]
Tazmara perception: (1d20+5)[*9*]

Something init: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Something claw: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Something claw: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Something claw: (1d20+3)[*20*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*20*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*15*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Adalbert will: (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*19*] for (2d6+4)[*7*] trip (1d20+7)[*17*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Justin will: (1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Lightburn AoO: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Lightburn confirm: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara will: (1d20+1)[*10*]
Marius will: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Lightburn will: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Hewitt will: (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Lightburn AoO: (1d20+3)[*13*] (1d6+2)[*7*]
Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]

----------


## u-b

Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]

----------


## u-b

Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d3-2)[*1*]
Opponent claw: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d3-2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Opponent confirm: (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d3-2)[*-1*]

----------


## u-b

Marius aid another AoO: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata stealth and perception: (1d20+6)[*10*] and (1d20+7)[*9*]
Marius stealth and perception: (1d20+4)[*18*] and (1d20+6)[*24*]
Something stealth and perception: (1d20+12)[*27*] and (1d20+0)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Marius survival: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Something perception: (1d20+0)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound will: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Yeth hound bite: (1d20+7)[*26*] for (2d6+4)[*7*] trip (1d20+7)[*14*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Iris will: (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Yeth hound AoO: (1d20+7)[*11*] for (2d6+4)[*10*] trip (1d20+7)[*24*] and will DC 14 or shaken for 1 round

----------


## u-b

Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*25*]
Adalbert know (arcana): (1d20+7)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert perception: (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Something perception: (1d20+0)[*3*]
Party stealth: (1d20)[*17*] (1d20)[*7*] (1d20)[*7*] (1d20)[*2*] (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin perception: (1d20+0)[*18*]
Jessica stealth: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Laurelata stealth: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Lightburn stealth: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin init: (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt stealth: (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Marius init: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Marius sword alt: (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear two-handed vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*7*] (incl. +1 higher ground) for (1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Marius know (nature): (1d20+5)[*23*]
Tazmara know (nature): (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Cockroach swarm stealth: (1d20+14)[*34*]
Cockroach swarm hits for (1d6)[*5*] damage

----------


## u-b

Marius stealth: (1d20+4)[*14*] and reflex (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Marius knowe (dungeoneering): (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Nualia bluff: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Adalbert sense motive: (1d20+3)[*12*]
Lizuga sense motive: (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Choker perception: (1d20-11)[*-10*]

----------


## u-b

Kinetic blast crit: (1d6+6)[*10*]
Choker fort: (1d20+0)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara perception: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Marius sword: (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Initiative
Choker: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Marius: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Tazmara: (1d20+2)[*21*]
Jessica: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Choker tentacle: (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d4+3)[*6*] grab (1d20+8)[*25*] constrict (1d4+3)[*4*] (incl. +1 higher ground)
Choker tentacle: (1d20+7)[*21*] for (1d4+3)[*4*] grab (1d20+8)[*26*] constrict (1d4+3)[*7*] (incl. +1 higher ground)

----------


## u-b

Jessica strength: (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Marius strength: (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Something init: (1d20+1)[*19*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Thing under the bed bite: (1d20+4)[*11*] for (2d4+1)[*4*] and (1d4)[*2*] acid grab (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Ankheg nymph bite AoO: (1d20+4)[*13*] for (2d4+1)[*4*] and (1d4)[*4*] acid grab (1d20+6)[*19*]
Ankheg nymph bite: (1d20+4)[*15*] for (2d4+1)[*8*] and (1d4)[*1*] acid grab (1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Marius perception for barrack 1: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Marius perception for barrack 2: (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata spellcraft: (1d20+4)[*23*] vs rabbit's foot
Laurelata spellcraft: (1d20+4)[*12*] vs wand

----------


## u-b

Channel negative energy (2d6)[*9*] will DC 15 half

----------


## u-b

Something stealth: (1d20+11)[*19*]
Something perception: (1d20+0)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Something stealth: (1d20+11)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt handle animal: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata: (1d20-1)[*5*] for (1d6)[*1*] 
Marius: (1d20+1)[*11*] (OR 7+1) for (1d6)[*3*] 
Hewitt handle animal: (1d20+3)[*21*]
Eage charge talon: (1d20+5)[*19*] Damage: (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Explosion: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Shadow: (1d20+4)[*23*] touch for (1d6)[*4*] strength
Shadow: (1d20+4)[*23*] touch for (1d6)[*4*] strength
Shadow: (1d20+4)[*20*] touch for (1d6)[*4*] strength

----------


## u-b

Hewitt know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Shadow: (1d20+4)[*7*] touch for (1d6)[*1*] strength
Shadow: (1d20+4)[*8*] touch for (1d6)[*4*] strength
Shadow: (1d20+4)[*21*] touch for (1d6)[*1*] strength

----------


## u-b

> assuming elemental touch does anything in this case, not working for the extra attack


Elemental touch works for extra damage only, but it does not prevent you from using spell combat with any other appropriate spell, so if you want that, you can do that (cast defensively and get an extra attack against the other shadow - this one had enough).

----------


## u-b

Hewitt know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Shadow: (1d20+4)[*19*] touch for (1d6)[*4*] strength
Shadow: (1d20+4)[*21*] touch for (1d6)[*2*] strength

----------


## u-b

Shadow: (1d20+4)[*17*] touch for (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Shadow: (1d20+4)[*10*] touch for (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown chalice: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Something  invisible stealth: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown statue: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d6)[*1*] vs either Laurelata or Taz ((1d2)[*1*])

----------


## u-b

Missed some dice: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Init:
Crabhelm: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*11*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert init: (1d20+4)[*15*]
Iris init: (1d20+7)[*16*]
Lebwen init: (1d20+0)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown bench: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Crab grab: (1d20+10)[*15*] for (1d4+6)[*9*] grapple (1d20+14)[*25*] constrict (1d4+6)[*9*]
Crab grab: (1d20+10)[*18*] for (1d4+6)[*7*] grapple (1d20+14)[*21*] constrict (1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown bench: (1d20+3)[*14*] for (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Thrown platter: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Handle animal: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Dog will: (1d20+1)[*20*]
Thrown dog: (1d20+3)[*20*] for (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Dog will: (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata perception: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Hewitt perception: (1d20+0)[*12*]
Jessica perception: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Tazmara perception: (1d20+5)[*8*]
Marius perception: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Walking corn stealth: (1d20+12)[*15*]

Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*12*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*9*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*5*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Marius init: (1d20+2)[*14*]
Walking corn init: (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Marius survival: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Taz init vs corn init: (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] bleed (1d6)[*5*]
Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] bleed (1d6)[*2*]
Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] bleed (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] bleed (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] bleed (1d6)[*5*]
Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d4+1)[*2*] bleed (1d6)[*6*]
Corn slash: (1d20+3)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*3*] bleed (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Corn stealth: (1d20+22)[*42*]

----------


## u-b

Justin will: (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt know arcana: (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara (1d20+3)[*14*] for (1d6+6)[*8*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-1*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d6+6)[*10*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-4*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*19*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-2*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-2*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*23*] for (1d6+6)[*12*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-4*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d6+6)[*7*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-4*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-3*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*19*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-4*]
Tazmara (1d20+3)[*22*] for (1d6+6)[*9*] vs swarm auto for (1d6-5)[*-1*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen know (arcana): (1d20+10)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen goes left / right: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Something init: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Iris init: (1d20+7)[*19*]
Justin init: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Adalbert init: (1d20+4)[*6*]
Lebwen init: (1d20+0)[*18*]
Lizuga init: (1d20+1)[*20*] (but she does not see a thing from where she's standing)

----------


## u-b

Lizuga miss chance: (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## u-b

Malfeshnekor will: (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Malfeshnekor bite AoO: (1d20+20)[*33*] for (2d6+10)[*20*]
Malfeshnekor bite: (1d20+20)[*36*] for (2d6+10)[*22*]
Malfeshnekor claw: (1d20+20)[*30*] for (1d6+10)[*14*]
Malfeshnekor claw: (1d20+20)[*26*] for (1d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Smoke bag: (1d20-2)[*6*]
Incindiary arrow: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

The ankheg emerges (1d6+2)[*6*]*5 feet in the following direction: (1d12)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Anya perception: (1d20+8)[*14*]
Anya arrow: (1d20+7)[*14*] for (1d8+1)[*6*] miss (1d100)[*32*]

----------


## u-b

Anya arrow: (1d20+5)[*22*] for (1d8+1)[*3*] miss (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## u-b

The ankheg burrows (1d6+4)[*8*]*5 feet in the following direction: (1d12)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Smoke bag: (1d20-2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Incindiary arrow: (1d20+6)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Ankheg nymph init: (1d20+1)[*17*]
Anya init: (1d20+3)[*20*]
Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Lightburn init: (1d20+2)[*12*]
Marius init: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*22*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Restoration (lesser): (1d4)[*1*]
Restoration (lesser): (1d4)[*4*]
Restoration (lesser): (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*7*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*17*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*22*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Adalbert will: (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

cold (2d6)[*5*]
cold (2d6)[*2*]
cold (2d6)[*9*]
cold (2d6)[*5*]
cold (2d6)[*6*]
cold (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Ankheg init: (1d20+0)[*3*]
Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*17*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*14*]
Lightburn init: (1d20+2)[*17*]
Marius init: (1d20+2)[*18*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*18*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Ankheg bite (1d20+5)[*15*] for (2d6+4)[*13*] and (1d4)[*3*] acid plus grab (1d20+11)[*25*] (vs Marius or Lightburn: (1d2)[*1*])

----------


## u-b

Anya arrow: (1d20+5)[*17*] for (1d8+1)[*2*]
Anya arrow: (1d20+5)[*8*] for (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Ankheg bite (1d20+5)[*21*] for (2d6+4)[*8*] and (1d4)[*2*] acid plus grab (1d20+11)[*20*]
Target: same or other (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Anya arrow: (1d20+5)[*15*] for (1d8+1)[*5*]
Anya arrow: (1d20+5)[*16*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Marius perception: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Marius survival: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Marius survival: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Wind: (1d11-6)[*4*]
Change: (1d5-3)[*-1*]
Change: (1d5-3)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Something init: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*18*] vs DC 14
Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*17*] vs DC 14
Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*22*] vs DC 14
Adalbert fort: (1d20+3)[*10*] vs DC 14

----------


## u-b

Handaxe: (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Headdress target: (1d2)[*1*] - Marius or Jess
Headdress tentacles: (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Headdress tentacles: (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Water blast: (1d20+3)[*20*] for (1d6+6)[*8*]
Headdress target: (1d2)[*2*] - Marius or Jess
Headdress tentacles: (1d20+2)[*20*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Headdress tentacles: (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Water blast: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d6+6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Spear: (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]
Tentacles: (1d20+4)[*16*]

Spear: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d6+1)[*6*]
Tentacles: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

(1d50)[*1*] (1d50)[*24*] (1d50)[*48*]

----------


## u-b

(1d50)[*6*] (1d50)[*13*] (1d50)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata listen: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Tazmara perception: (1d20+5)[*7*]
Grindylow team 1 stealth: (1d20+14)[*24*]
Grindylow team 2 stealth: (1d20+14)[*24*]
Grindylow team 3 stealth: (1d20+14)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*25*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*9*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Marius init: (1d20+2)[*19*]
Grindylows init: (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Shambling mound init: (1d20+0)[*13*]
Justin init: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Lizuga init: (1d20+1)[*10*]
Adalbert init: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Lebwen init: (1d20+0)[*16*]
Iris init: (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Shambling mound stealth: (1d20+16)[*36*]

----------


## u-b

Slam AoO (1d20+11)[*16*] for (2d6+5)[*11*] grab (1d20+16)[*31*]
Slam (1d20+11)[*20*] for (2d6+5)[*11*] grab (1d20+16)[*32*]
Slam (1d20+11)[*19*] for (2d6+5)[*13*] grab (1d20+16)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Constrict (2d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Constrict check (1d20+16)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara water blast: (1d20+3)[*5*]  for (1d6+6)[*12*]
Grindilow charge with spear: (1d20+4)[*14*]  for (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Eagle charges: (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow (western 1): trip (1d20+4)[*23*] then spear (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]
Grindylow (western 2): trip (1d20+4)[*17*] then spear (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]
Grindylow (southern 1): trip (1d20+4)[*13*] then spear (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]
Grindylow (southern 2): trip (1d20+4)[*16*] then spear (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow (southern 2): spear confirm (1d20+2)[*7*] for (2d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara water blast: [roll]1d20-1[roll] for (1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara water blast: (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

miss (1d100)[*32*]
miss (1d100)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

miss spear (1d100)[*4*]
miss spear (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow: trip (1d20+4)[*18*] miss (1d100)[*15*] then spear (1d20+2)[*9*] miss (1d100)[*99*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Jessica miss: (1d100)[*35*]
Tazmara water blast: (1d20+3)[*14*] miss (1d100)[*61*] for (1d6+6)[11]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata miss: (1d100)[*24*]

Grindylow vs Jessica: trip (1d20+4)[*23*] then spear (1d20+2)[*17*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Grindylow vs Jessica: trip (1d20+4)[*9*] then spear (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Grindylow vs Eagle: trip (1d20+4)[*14*] then spear (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]
Grindylow vs Laurelata: trip (1d20+4)[*5*] miss (1d100)[*54*] then spear (1d20+2)[*15*] miss (1d100)[*79*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]
Grindylow vs Marius: trip (1d20+4)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*71*] then spear (1d20+2)[*10*] miss (1d100)[*75*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]

Tazmara water blast: (1d20-1)[*6*] for (1d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow AoO: [roll]spear (1d20+2[/roll] for (1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow AoO: spear (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Eagle talon: (1d20-1)[*18*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Eagle talon: (1d20-1)[*16*] for (1d4)[*3*]
Eagle bite: (1d20-1)[*6*] for (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

miss (1d100)[*66*] miss (1d100)[*68*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow vs Tazmara: trip (1d20+4)[*8*] then spear (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Grindylow vs Hewitt: trip (1d20+4)[*17*] then spear (1d20+2)[*3*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara water blast: (1d20-1)[*9*] for (1d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Justin init: (1d20+4)[*16*]
Skeletons init: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*13*] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs (1d3)[*3*] (Justin/Lebwen/Adalbert)
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs (1d3)[*2*]
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*21*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*17*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs (1d3)[*3*]
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*3*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton confirm: (1d20+2)[*5*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Crashed plane: (3d6)[*10*] on traps and (3d6)[*10*] on search

----------


## u-b

Skeleton claw AoO: (1d20+2)[*10*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Adalbert
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*17*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Lebwen
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Lebwen
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Lebwen
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*21*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Lebwen
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*7*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Justin
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Justin
Skeleton captain rapier: (1d20+7)[*25*] for (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton captain rapier confirm: (1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton claw AoO: (1d20+2)[*10*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Adalbert

----------


## u-b

Cable and/or wire line: (3d6)[*10*] on IQ-based climbing(?) with +3 extra time

----------


## u-b

Skeleton claw: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Skeleton captain rapier: (1d20+9)[*15*] for (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Skeleton claw: (1d20+2)[*9*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Skeleton confirm: (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Marius dungeoneering: (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen know (arcana): (1d20+10)[*18*] vs the rapier
Lebwen know (arcana): (1d20+10)[*24*] vs the bottles

Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+11)[*31*] vs the rapier
Lebwen spellcraft: (1d20+11)[*24*] vs the bottles

----------


## u-b

Troglodyte stealth: (1d20+9)[*15*]
Troglodyte stealth: (1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## u-b

Troglodyte javelin: (1d20-2)[*11*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]
Troglodyte javelin: (1d20-2)[*12*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]
Justin init: (1d20+4)[*13*]
Something init: (1d20-1)[*10*]
Troglodyte javelin: (1d20-2)[*0*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Troglodyte javelin: (1d20-2)[*6*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Fire vs Lizuga (2d6)[*6*]
Fire vs Lebwen (1d6)[*6*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-2)[*18*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-2)[*16*] for (1d6+1)[*6*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-8)[*-1*] for (1d6+1)[*5*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-8)[*-7*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-8)[*12*] for (1d6+1)[*7*]
Javelin vs Justing (1d20-8)[*-7*] for (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Javelin confirm (1d20-2)[*8*] for (1d6+1)[*6*]
Javelin confirm (1d20-8)[*6*] for (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Claw vs Justin: (1d20+2)[*14*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Claw vs Justin: (1d20+2)[*21*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Bite vs Justin: (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
Longspear charge vs Lizuga: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d8+1)[*6*]
Longspear vs Lizuga: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d8+1)[*7*]
Longspear charge vs Lebwen: (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d8+1)[*9*]
Longspear vs Lebwen: (1d20+2)[*5*] for (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Justin miss chance: (1d100)[*29*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen fort: (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Claw: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]

Claw: (1d20+2)[*12*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Bite: (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

Claw: (1d20+2)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
Claw: (1d20+2)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Bite: (1d20+2)[*9*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]

Claw: (1d20+2)[*18*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Claw: (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
Bite: (1d20+2)[*5*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Claw confirm: (1d20+2)[*15*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Claw: [/roll]1d20+2[/roll] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
Claw: [/roll]1d20+2[/roll] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
Bite: [/roll]1d20+2[/roll] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Claw: (1d20+2)[*20*]
Claw: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Bite: (1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Henri survival: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Henri survival: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Henri survival: (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Henri miss: (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## u-b

Henri: (1d20+0)[*9*] for (1d8)[*8*] miss (1d100)[*51*]
Laurelata: (1d20+1)[*14*] for (1d6)[*6*] miss (1d100)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Boars stealth (1d20+0)[*5*] and perception (1d20+6)[*22*]
Henri stealth (1d20+2)[*21*] and perception (1d20+7)[*13*]
Laurelata stealth (1d20+6)[*12*] and perception (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Boar init: (1d20+0)[*19*]
Henri init: (1d20+1)[*10*]
Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*15*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Gore (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Corn (1d20+3)[*17*] (1d4+1)[*5*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*23*] (1d4+1)[*4*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*8*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

Soldier (1d20+3)[*19*] (1d8+2)[*6*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*15*] (1d8+2)[*8*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*19*] (1d8+2)[*5*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*15*] (1d8+2)[*6*]

Corn (1d20+3)[*9*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*13*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*13*] (1d4+1)[*5*]

Soldier (1d20+3)[*14*] (1d8+2)[*4*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*22*] (1d8+2)[*4*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*9*] (1d8+2)[*9*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*6*] (1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Corn (1d20+3)[*7*] (1d4+1)[*3*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*23*] (1d4+1)[*2*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*23*] (1d4+1)[*3*]

Soldier (1d20+3)[*20*] (1d8+2)[*7*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*4*] (1d8+2)[*3*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*9*] (1d8+2)[*9*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*9*] (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Corn (1d20+3)[*8*] (1d4+1)[*4*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*14*] (1d4+1)[*2*]

Soldier (1d20+3)[*5*] (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Corn (1d20+3)[*7*] (1d4+1)[*2*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*19*] (1d4+1)[*5*]
Corn (1d20+3)[*10*] (1d4+1)[*4*]

Soldier (1d20+3)[*17*] (1d8+2)[*9*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*13*] (1d8+2)[*4*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*21*] (1d8+2)[*8*]
Soldier (1d20+3)[*18*] (1d8+2)[*4*]
.

----------


## u-b

(1d6)[*3*] (1d6)[*4*] (1d6)[*2*] (1d6)[*5*] (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Gore (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Gore (1d20+4)[*16*] for (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

A tree? (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## u-b

Gore (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Confirm (1d20+4)[*13*] for (1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Eamon stealth (1d20+1)[*2*]
Kurvis stealth (1d20-3)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Poltergeist perception (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Eamon init (1d20+2)[*14*]
Kurvis init (1d20-1)[*13*]
Poltergeist init (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Poltergeist bench (1d20+3)[*11*] for (3d6)[*14*] vs (1d2)[*2*] (E/K)
Eamon channel (2d6)[*11*] or will (1d20+4)[*24*] vs 12 half
Kurvis channel (2d6)[*2*] or will (1d20+4)[*17*] vs 13 half
Jessica channel (1d6)[*4*] or will (1d20+4)[*12*] vs 14 half

Poltergeist bench (1d20+3)[*7*] for (3d6)[*7*] vs (1d2)[*2*] (E/K/J)
Eamon channel (2d6)[*11*] or will (1d20+4)[*17*] vs 12 half
Kurvis channel (2d6)[*12*] or will (1d20+4)[*21*] vs 13 half
Jessica channel (1d6)[*5*] or will (1d20+4)[*12*] vs 14 half

Poltergeist statue (1d20+3)[*9*] for (3d6)[*6*] vs (1d2)[*1*] (E/K/J)
Eamon channel (2d6)[*4*] or will (1d20+4)[*10*] vs 12 half
Kurvis channel (2d6)[*6*] or will (1d20+4)[*9*] vs 13 half
Jessica channel (1d6)[*3*] or will (1d20+4)[*5*] vs 14 half

----------


## u-b

Correct targets (1d3)[*3*] (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Eamon spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Eamon spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*12*]
Eamon spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Kurvis spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*9*]
Kurvis spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*13*]
Kurvis spellcraft: (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Boar perception: (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Henri init: (1d20+1)[*9*]
Boar init: (1d20+0)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Boar tusks: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Targeting (1d4)[*3*] Henri/Henri/Jessica/Lauralata

----------


## u-b

Boar tusks: (1d20+4)[*17*] for (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Boar tusks: (1d20+4)[*19*] for (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Lyra/Henri/Jessica (1d3)[*1*]
Henri survival (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d4+5)[*12*]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+7)[*11*] for (2d4+5)[*8*]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+7)[*16*] for (2d4+5)[*11*]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+7)[*26*] for (2d4+5)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt appraise: (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Lyra survical: (1d20+11)[*15*]
Henri aid: (1d20+7)[*20*]
Jessica aid: (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (2d4+5)[*8*] vs Lebwen
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (2d4+5)[*10*] vs Justin
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (2d4+5)[*12*] vs Lizuga
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*25*] for (2d4+5)[*9*] vs Luzuga

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme confirm: (1d20+5)[*15*] for (4d4+10)[*20*] vs Luzuga

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (2d4+5)[*8*] vs Justin
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*14*] for (2d4+5)[*11*] vs Justin

----------


## u-b

Let's see... (1d100)[*59*] (1d100)[*14*] (1d100)[*16*] (1d100)[*35*] (1d100)[*40*]

----------


## u-b

Lyra per (1d20+10)[*12*]
Henri per (1d20+8)[*21*]
Jessica per (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata survical (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Henri perception: (1d20+8)[*15*]
Something stealth: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme AoO: (1d20+5)[*6*] for (2d4+5)[*12*]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*25*] for (2d4+5)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme confirm: (1d20+5)[*9*] for (4d4+10)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Sword damage: (3d6)[*11*] minus hardness

----------


## u-b

Stone guisarme AoO: (1d20+5)[*18*] for (2d4+5)[*11*]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[*24*] for (2d4+5)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Someting stealth: (1d20+7)[*9*]
Someting perception: (1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Some damage (3d6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelata know (arcana): (1d20+4)[*24*] (1d20+4)[*11*]
Hewitt know (arcana): (1d20+6)[*22*] (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblins stealth: (1d20+12)[*17*]

Laurelata perception: (1d20+8)[*25*]
Hewitt perception: (1d20+0)[*9*]
Jessica perception: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Henri perception: (1d20+8)[*17*]

Monkey goblins init: (1d20+3)[*16*]

Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*20*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*11*]
Henri init: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Jessica
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*17*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Jessica
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Jessica
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*13*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Hewitt

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Jessica

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*15*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Jessica
OR
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*21*] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs Laurelata

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*22*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Hewitt

----------


## u-b

Henri, Henri, Laurelata, Laurelata or Hewitt (1d5)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*22*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Hewitt
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Henri
Monkey goblin charge with shortspear: (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs Henri

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Hewitt
Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] vs Henri
Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+6)[*19*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Henri

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*7*] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs Laurelata
Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*6*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] vs Henri

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin shortspear AoO: (1d20+4)[*5*] for [/roll]1d4+2[/roll] vs Henri
Monkey goblin thrown shortspear: (1d20+3)[*22*] for [/roll]1d4+2[/roll] vs Laurelata
Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[*21*] for [/roll]1d4+2[/roll] vs Henri

----------


## u-b

Monkey goblin thrown shortspear: (1d20+3)[22] for (1d4+2)[*4*] vs Laurelata
Monkey goblin shortspear: (1d20+4)[21] for (1d4+2)[*5*] vs Henri

----------


## u-b

Holy damage: (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Encounter: (1d100)[*40*]

----------


## u-b

Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*12*]
Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*16*]
Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*11*]
Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*13*]

Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*12*]
Following tracks: (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Iris perception (1d20+10)[*12*]
Justin perception (1d20+7)[*14*]
Lebwen perception (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Following tracks: (1d20+10)[*18*]
Following tracks: (1d20+10)[*17*]
Following tracks: (1d20+10)[*30*]
Following tracks: (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## u-b

Initiatives
Glass statue: (1d20-1)[*3*]
Justin: (1d20+4)[*13*]
Adalbert: (1d20+4)[*10*]
Iris: (1d20+7)[*26*]
Lebwen: (1d20+0)[*11*]
Lizuga: (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins perception: (1d20+0)[*14*]
Henri stealth: (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins speedy stealth: (1d20+7)[*14*]
Henri perception: (1d20+8)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins init: (1d20+3)[*7*]
Henri init: (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin charge: (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Goblin charge: (1d20+6)[*26*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Arrow: (1d20+8)[*24*] for (1d8+4)[*9*]
Arrow: (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d8+4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Glass: (1d20+16)[*17*] for (2d8+5)[*8*] bleed (1d8)[*3*] rounds at 1/round
Glass: (1d20+16)[*28*] for (2d8+5)[*13*] bleed (1d8)[*6*] rounds at 1/round

----------


## u-b

Goblins perception: (1d20+0)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins speedy stealth: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## u-b

Glass shard: (1d20+16)[*35*] for (2d8+5)[*11*] bleed (1d8)[*2*] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard: (1d20+16)[*36*] for (2d8+5)[*16*] bleed (1d8)[*6*] rounds at 1/round

----------


## u-b

Glass shard confirm: (1d20+16)[*29*] for (2d8+5)[*7*]
Glass shard confirm: (1d20+16)[*21*] for (2d8+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin attack: (1d20+4)[*9*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Goblin attack: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d4+2)[*3*] (incl. flanking)
Goblin attack: (1d20+6)[*21*] for (1d4+2)[*6*] (incl. flanking)

----------


## u-b

Goblin thrown shortspear: (1d20+2)[*4*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Goblin thrown shortspear: (1d20+2)[*11*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Goblin thrown shortspear: (1d20+2)[*11*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Goblins cover/concealment/neither: (1d3)[*2*] (1d3)[*3*] (1d3)[*3*] (the wounded guy is #1)

----------


## u-b

Glass shard: (1d20+16)[*25*] for (2d8+5)[*14*] bleed (1d8)[*3*] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard: (1d20+16)[*17*] for (2d8+5)[*16*] bleed (1d8)[*6*] rounds at 1/round
Targeting Lebwen/Lizuga: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Henri miss chance: (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin dagger: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (1d3+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin confirm: (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d3+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Will: (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Goblin guard perception: (1d20+0)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Stealth (1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Will (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga miss chance (1d100)[*31*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen miss chance (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert miss chance (1d100)[*73*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier AoO (1d20+11[/roll] for (1d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier AoO (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga perception: (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Iris miss chance: (1d100)[*8*] (1d100)[*90*]
Lebwen miss chance: (1d100)[*47*]

----------


## u-b

Iris perception: (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Man concentration: (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d6+7)[*10*] and (4d6)[*14*] negative
Rapier (1d20+11)[*25*] for (1d6+7)[*11*]
Rapier (1d20+6)[*14*] for (1d6+7)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier confirm (1d20+11)[*14*] for (1d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert spellcraft (1d20+7)[*20*]
Lebwen spellcraft (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga miss (1d100)[*86*]

----------


## u-b

Laurelate init: (1d20+9)[*22*]
Grindylow init: (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Man concentration: (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+11)[*20*] for (1d6+7)[*10*] and (5d6)[*12*] shock
Rapier (1d20+11)[*24*] for (1d6+7)[*12*]
Rapier (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d6+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(3d6)[*12*] on Guns (Rifle) 20 (16 skilll +1 bond +9 acc +2 aim -8 range) for (7d6)[*28*] and (7d6)[*31*] ​pi x3* (Rcl 3)

*Exact hit strikes the torso instead.

----------


## u-b

Longbow (1d20+7)[*24*] damage (1d8+3)[*8*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*68*]
Longbow (1d20+7)[*10*] damage (1d8+3)[*11*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Concentration: (1d20+10)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier (1d20+14)[*24*] for (1d6+7)[*9*] and (5d6)[*25*] shock
Rapier (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d6+7)[*8*]
Rapier (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Rapier confirm (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Iris perception: (1d20+10)[*25*]
Iris heal: (1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Spear charge (1d20+4)[*18*] for (1d6+1)[*7*] vs Laurelata
Spear (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d6+1)[*2*] vs Laurelata
Spear (1d20+2)[*19*] for (1d6+1)[*7*] vs Jessica
Spear (1d20+2)[*21*] for (1d6+1)[*6*] vs Jessica

----------


## u-b

Grindylow will: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Jessica glaive AoO: (1d20+2)[*8*] for (1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Spear (1d20+4)[*10*] for (1d6+1)[*6*] vs Jessica
Spear (1d20+4)[*13*] for (1d6+1)[*4*] vs Lightburn
Spear (1d20+2)[*4*] for (1d6+1)[*7*] vs Tazmara

----------


## u-b

Spear (1d20+2)[*6*] for (1d6+1)[*6*] vs Tazmara

----------


## u-b

Laurelata sense motive (1d20+5)[*17*]
Laurelata perception (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Grindylow trip (1d20+4)[*20*] vs Lightburn
Grindylow spear (1d20+2)[*22*] for (1d6+1)[*5*] vs Lightburn

Grindylow will (1d20+2)[*20*]
Grindylow trip (1d20+4)[*9*] vs Tazmara
Grindylow spear (1d20+2)[*13*] for (1d6+1)[*4*] vs Tazmara

----------


## u-b

Grindylow confirm (1d20+2)[*9*] for (2d6+2)[*12*] vs Lightburn

----------


## u-b

Sense motive (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Brinetooth init: (1d20+5)[*18*]

Henri init: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Hewitt init: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Jessica init: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Laurelata init: (1d20+9)[*17*]
Lightburn init: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Tazmara init: (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Brinetooth charge with spear: (1d20+11)[*14*] for (1d8+8)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Brinetooth tentacles: (1d20+12)[*13*] vs CMD
Brinetooth spear: (1d20+9)[*16*] for (1d8+8)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Brinetooth spear AoO: (1d20+9)[*11*] for (1d8+8)[*9*]

Brinetooth tentacles: (1d20+12)[*32*] vs CMD
Brinetooth spear: (1d20+9)[*22*] for (1d8+8)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Brinetooth will: (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

(1d20+5)[*21*](1d20+5)[*6*](1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

(1d20+6)[*19*](1d20+6)[*15*]
(1d20+6)[*24*](1d20+6)[*11*]
(1d20+6)[*8*](1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Hewitt appraise (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Sense Motive

Ramona: (1d20+0)[*11*]
Kurvis: (1d20+8)[*12*]
Eamon: (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Damage: (1d6)[*3*]
Reflex: (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Swarm damage: (1d6)[*1*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*20*]

Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Attack: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] (does full damage to swarms)

Swarm damage: (1d6)[*3*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Swarm damage: (1d6)[*4*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*11*]

Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*24*]
Attack: (1d20+4)[14]
Damage: (1d20+6)[*13*] (does full damage to swarms)

Swarm damage: (1d6)[*4*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Attack: (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Attack: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] (does full damage to swarms)

----------


## u-b

Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*19*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*16*] (standing up)

----------


## u-b

Tazmara attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d20+6)[*22*] (incl. bless +1)
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*23*] (standing up)

Tazmara attack: (1d20+5)[*20*] for (1d20+6)[*20*] (incl. bless +1)
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*22*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*26*] (standing up)

Tazmara attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d20+6)[*8*] (incl. bless +1)
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*17*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*21*] (standing up)

Tazmara attack: (1d20+5)[*10*] for (1d20+6)[*10*] (incl. bless +1)
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*20*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*8*] (standing up)

Tazmara attack: (1d20+5)[*21*] for (1d20+6)[*18*] (incl. bless +1)
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Tazmara reflex 12: (1d20+6)[*19*] (standing up)

----------


## u-b

Damage (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Trident charge: (1d20+5)[*20*] for (1d8+3)[*8*]
Trident charge: (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Trident AoO: (1d20+5)[*23*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Trident AoO2: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Trident: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]
Claw: (1d20+0)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*3*]
Bite: (1d20+0)[*2*] for (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Fishmen init: (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Claw (1d20+4)[*5*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*18*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*14*] for (1d6+2)[*3*]

Claw (1d20+4)[*9*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Claw (1d20+4)[*18*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*23*] for (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Init

Adalbert: (1d20+3)[*20*]
Iris: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Krusk: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Lizuga: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Rakieth: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Constructs: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Claw vs Rakieth: (1d20+12)[*18*] for (1d4+5)[*8*]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d4+5)[*7*]
Beam of light vs Krusk: (1d20+6)[*22*] touch to blind for (1d6)[*6*] rounds, ref DC 12 negates

----------


## u-b

Clockwork humanoid vs Henri: (1d20+6)[*16*] (1d4+6)[*8*]
Clockwork humanoid readied: (1d20+6)[*9*] (1d4+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Claw vs Rakieth: (1d20+10)[*20*] for (1d4+5)[*6*]
Claw vs Rakieth: (1d20+10)[*20*] for (1d4+5)[*6*]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[*16*] for (1d4+5)[*6*]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[*22*] for (1d4+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Slam: (1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d4+6)[*8*] AoO
Slam: (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d4+6)[*8*] West
Slam: (1d20+6)[*12*] for (1d4+6)[*9*] East

----------


## u-b

Slam: (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d4+6)[*9*]
Slam: (1d20+6)[*7*] for (1d4+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Slam: (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d4+6)[*7*]
Slam: (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Slam: (1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d4+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Perception: (1d20+13)[*14*] vs DC 15 (0 base, +5 through the door, +10 distance)

----------


## u-b

Demon man init: (1d20+2)[*9*]
Save: (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## u-b

Save: (1d20)[*19*]
Concentration: (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Fishman init: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Party leader init: (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Fishman glaive: (1d20+11)[*27*] for (1d10+7)[*16*] (incl. higher ground)

----------


## u-b

Fishman glaive: (1d20+10)[*18*] for (1d10+7)[*14*]
Fishman initiative: (1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Fishman glaive: (1d20+11)[*17*] for (1d10+7)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Fishman glaive (1d20+11)[*25*] for (1d10+7)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Claw (1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d4+2)[*5*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*13*] for (1d4+2)[*3*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Fishman glaive: (1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d10+7)[*16*]

----------


## u-b

Bite (1d20+7)[*15*] for (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Claw (1d20+7)[*18*] for (1d4+2)[*6*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*27*] for (1d4+2)[*4*]
Bite (1d20+7)[*15*] for (1d6+2)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Crit (1d20+7)[*24*] (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Channel (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*6*] (1d20+1)[*6*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*17*] (1d20+1)[*4*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*5*] (1d20+1)[*5*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*10*] (1d20+1)[*9*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*10*] (1d20+1)[*18*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*20*] (1d20+1)[*13*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*3*] (1d20+1)[*6*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*20*] (1d20+1)[*4*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*16*] (1d20+1)[*14*]
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*15*] (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[*13*] (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Some die roll: (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Pro (1d20)[*12*]
Con (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Some die roll: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Rakieth will (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## u-b

Rakieth AoO (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Rakieth confirm (1d20+8)[*24*] for (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Arkley will: (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Reflex: (1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

Iris will: (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## u-b

Bite: (1d20+10)[*19*] for (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Moar damage: (2d4+4)[*10*] (1d8)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Demon man init: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Rakieth init: (1d20+11)[*30*]

----------


## u-b

Demon man perception: (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Percentile... (1d100)[*30*]

----------


## u-b

Demons init: (1d20+2)[*7*]
Iris init: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Lizuga init: (1d20+2)[*3*]
Rakieth init: (1d20+7)[*16*]
Krusk init: (1d20+6)[*16*]
Adalbert init: (1d20+3)[*6*]
Demon man init: after you

----------


## u-b

(1d20+10)[*23*] for (1d10+4)[*8*] fort save (1d10+6)[*12*] vs DC 15
(1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d10+4)[*8*] fort save (1d10+6)[*15*] vs DC 15

----------


## u-b

(1d20+9)[*27*] for (1d4+1)[*3*] fort save (1d20+6)[*7*] vs DC 12
(1d20+9)[*29*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] fort save (1d20+6)[*20*] vs DC 12
(1d20+9)[*29*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] fort save (1d20+6)[*18*] vs DC 12
(1d20+9)[*11*] for (1d4+1)[*5*] fort save (1d20+6)[*7*] vs DC 12

----------


## u-b

(1d20+9)[*18*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+9)[*16*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Additional damage (2d4+4)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

Cold iron arrow: (1d20+10)[*19*] for (1d8+6)[*14*] + (2d6)[*7*]
Cold iron arrow: (1d20+10)[*28*] for (1d8+6)[*12*] + (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

(1d20+7)[*25*] for (1d4+1)[*5*]
(1d20+7)[*23*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d20+7)[*12*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

(1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]
(1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d4+1)[*2*]
(1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

Adult chokers: (1d20+6)[*11*]
Young chokers: (1d20+8)[*28*]
Henri: (1d20+1)[*15*]
Lightburn: (1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Choker vs Henri: (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d4+3)[*7*] grab (1d20+8)[*27*]
Choker vs Henri: (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d4+3)[*5*] grab (1d20+8)[*9*]
Choker vs Taz: (1d20+6)[*15*] for (1d4+3)[*5*] grab (1d20+8)[*28*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*20*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*18*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*9*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*9*] for (1d3+1)[*4*] grab (1d20+4)[*13*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*18*] for (1d3+1)[*4*] grab (1d20+4)[*18*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*16*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*13*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*25*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*5*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (1d3+1)[*2*] grab (1d20+4)[*24*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d3+1)[*2*] grab (1d20+4)[*21*]

Choker vs Henri: (1d20+8)[*11*] for (2d4+6)[*14*]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[*22*] for (2d4+6)[*11*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*13*] for (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Reflex: (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*12*] for (1d3+1)[*2*] grab (1d20+4)[*22*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d3+1)[*4*] grab (1d20+4)[*6*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[*8*] for (2d3+2)[*7*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[*9*] for (2d3+2)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Choker vs Henri: (1d20+8)[*27*] for (2d4+6)[*9*]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[*10*] for (2d4+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid vs Laurelata: (1d20+5)[*25*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*24*]
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[*15*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*21*]
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[*18*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*15*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[*24*] for (2d3+2)[*7*]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[*20*] for (2d4+6)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid confirm: (1d20+5)[*6*] for (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid AoO vs Henri: (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d3+1)[*3*] grab (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[*10*] for (1d3+1)[*4*] grab (1d20+4)[*11*]
Choker kid vs Henri: (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d3+1)[*2*] grab (1d20+4)[*12*]
Choker kid vs Lightburn: (1d20+4)[*12*] for (2d3+2)[*7*]
Choker vs Tazmara: (1d20+8)[*12*] for (2d4+6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Thingie 1: (1d20+3)[*7*] for (1d4)[*3*] grab (1d20+5)[*21*] constrict (1d4+4)[*7*]
Thingie 2: (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d4)[*1*] grab (1d20+5)[*25*] constrict (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Thingie 1: (1d20+3)[*10*] for (1d4)[*3*] grab (1d20+5)[*11*] constrict (1d4+4)[*7*]
Thingie 2: (1d20+5)[*19*] constrict (1d4+4)[*7*]
Thingie 3: (1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d4)[*3*] grab (1d20+5)[*16*] constrict (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara: (1d12)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Iris AoO: (1d20+8)[*13*] for (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Iris: (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d8+3)[*4*]
Iris: (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Thing sting: (1d20+7)[*22*] for (2d6+3)[*11*]
Elemental slam (1d20+6)[*25*] for (1d6+4)[*7*]
Thing sting: (1d20+7)[*25*] for (2d6+3)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Jessica know (arcana): (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Rayland will: (1d20+7)[*19*] (1d20+7)[*26*] (1d20+7)[*14*]
Eliza spellcraft: (1d20+11)[*18*] (1d20+11)[*27*] (1d20+11)[*16*]
Eliza bluff: (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Rayland sword: (1d20+11)[*24*] miss (1d100)[*28*] for (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## u-b

Claw (1d20+3)[*16*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*15*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*9*] for (1d3-2)[*-1*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*13*] for (1d3-2)[*0*]

----------


## u-b

Potion: (1d8+1)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Tazmara will: (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Mind Thrust II: (5d8)[*19*]

----------


## u-b

Stabilizing: (1d20-5)[*-2*]

----------


## u-b

(1d20+9)[*20*] for (2d4+4)[*11*]
(1d20+4)[*12*] for (2d4+4)[*9*]

----------


## u-b

Stabilizing: (1d20-6)[*5*]
Stabilizing: (1d20-7)[*-3*]
Stabilizing: (1d20-8)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[*18*]
Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Jessica know Arcana: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

Sense motive: (1d20+6)[*25*]

----------

